

Venturebeat aquires Tradevibes - shafqat
http://www.inquisitr.com/38688/venturebeat-acquires-tradevibes/

======
shafqat
Venturebeat raised 320K of funding. Tradevibes raised close to 1M.

Any guesses as to the acquisition price? Probably all stock, and I would guess
Tradevibes was in zombie mode, out of money. This is all pure speculation -
anyone have any insight. Quite a curious deal.

